# pulling mid to long irons



## Cly (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi all....

This is my first post here.What I am having problems with is my mid to long irons.Lastyear I seemed to fade the ball alittle.(maybe 10 yards or so) I have been out a couple of times this year and I am pulling or hooking my irons.Is this caused by my body being ahead of the ball or maybe rolling the club over to soon.I am thinking of contacting a local pro for a few lessons but just wanted to run it by you guys.Both times out I have shot in the mid 90's but it could be so much better if I could get more greens in regulation...

Thanks in advance....
Cly


----------

